# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Live Well Pharmaceuticals. PICS INSIDE

## Wallstreetbully

Does anyone know how legit this lab is?
Would appreciate any feedback on the quality 
Of this sauce😁

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Unfortunately I have never heard of this lab.

----------


## KANDANGA_507

Hi bro..how did u make it with the sauce u asked for...they where any good...???

----------


## numbere

> Hi bro..how did u make it with the sauce u asked for...they where any good...???


If you read his recent posts you can see his mid cycle blood work results.

----------


## MMA_Influenced

> Does anyone know how legit this lab is?
> Would appreciate any feedback on the quality
> Of this sauce


Im pretty sure that says trenbolone on the bottle and if it does thats probably bad news because the liquid in the bottle looks way to light to be that. That yellowish color looks like the test i got but the tren i got was browner/organger

----------


## jstone

> Im pretty sure that says trenbolone on the bottle and if it does thats probably bad news because the liquid in the bottle looks way to light to be that. That yellowish color looks like the test i got but the tren i got was browner/organger


The color of tren is no indication of quality. The best tren I ever had was virtually clear. I also have some component T-H tren right now that is very light colored, it looks like test, and it blows away 98% of ugl tren.

----------


## songdog

its a crap shoot with a lot of these guys.

----------


## Chapomuscle

no Good at all...

----------


## EB94

Hey bros, first post but came across this thread and figured I’d give my 2 sense.... I came across a LWP source a few months ago and was kinda sketchy with prices, everything was way cheaper than their site, but all the gear was a flat rate meaning it was all the same no matter what you ordered. With that being said I thought about it before I ordered, and when I finally did it was here within a week with no issues. Been running the gear a few weeks now and honestly probably the best I’ve ever came across. Haven’t had any issues with knots after injections, no side effects to the skin people report about, and I felt like I started noticing results faster then normal. 

Just figured I’d drop this in here.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Hey bros, first post but came across this thread and figured Id give my 2 sense.... I came across a LWP source a few months ago and was kinda sketchy with prices, everything was way cheaper than their site, but all the gear was a flat rate meaning it was all the same no matter what you ordered. With that being said I thought about it before I ordered, and when I finally did it was here within a week with no issues. Been running the gear a few weeks now and honestly probably the best Ive ever came across. Havent had any issues with knots after injections, no side effects to the skin people report about, and I felt like I started noticing results faster then normal. 
> 
> Just figured Id drop this in here.


You do realize there is a section for new members to introduce themselves and get Involed before posting a review for a lab. 
Let me guess . 10-20% off your next order  :Aajack:

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

FYI ... a 10 ml of 250 cyp cost $200 ? Are you out of your mind?!

----------


## Couchlockd

Attachment 172963

even if gtg. its not at these prices.

lord, I can get 8 bottles of e 250 for that price, actually cheaper. being light weight bulk ammount

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Attachment 172963
> 
> even if gtg. its not at these prices.
> 
> lord, I can get 8 bottles of e 250 for that price, actually cheaper. being light weight bulk ammount


That’s what I’m saying ... that shit is non sense

----------


## Obs

> Attachment 172963
> 
> even if gtg. its not at these prices.
> 
> lord, I can get 8 bottles of e 250 for that price, actually cheaper. being light weight bulk ammount


Good lord!

----------

